# Privateer Audi R10s?????



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Le Mans 2001 Audi R8 01 spec Audi Sport Team Joest









Le Mans 2001 Audi R8 00 spec Johansen Motorsport








We all saw the privateer R8s in the past. Audi always sold the outdated cars to privateers. eg Audi ran 2001 spec R8s while the privateers ran 2000 spec cars.
Will Audi be doing the same with the R10. I am sure they will have a team in the LMS next year. Cant be the best at endurance racing and not compete in the LMS and let Peogeot win, no! 
Does anyone know if the R10s are going to be sold to privateers to run alongside the factory team next year?
Also cant wait to see what changes are made to the R10 for 2007. With the 2 pictures of the R8s here one can clearly see the sidepod and other changes on the cars in only 1 season!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (lappies)*

I don't think that there will be any outright R10 privateers until 2008, but Audi hasn't even announced their '07 plans yet, though forums seem to point to as many as atleast 3 LMS cars next year. As for the '00 vs.'01 changes, all Audi seemed to do was take unused '00 tubs( chassis) and fit new bodywork to them. So any updates to the '07 spec. R10s should hopefully be just as easy.


----------



## Turbodub17 (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (chernaudi)*









Don't forget Champion Racing. Winner 24 hours of Le mans '05. ALMS champions 2005. If you go to http://www.Championracing.net you'll learn a lot about the privateer team and how they're linked to Audi Sport and the R10. 


_Modified by Turbodub17 at 6:24 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (lappies)*

Two of the Porsche RS drivers are moving to Audi's next year so there will be at least one more R10 next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (Hajduk)*

How cool would it be to see Penske or Rahal-Letterman running Audis? I had heard a few years ago that Bobby Rahal had talked to Audi about fielding R8s... so maybe there's a future in it.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? ([email protected])*

There are several stories involving Oreca running at least one as a semi- or quasi-factory effort under the Audi Sport France banner. They may be sponsored by PlayStation and Gran Turismo again, as well as Shell and Audi TDI power, if this come to see the light of day, but I kinda doubt if for next year, but it's possible.


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:33 PM 11-1-2006_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (chernaudi)*

Ok, so is there any news on if the R10 will be sold to privateers for the 2007 season. 
I think they should. Audi needs to get into the Le Mans Series (LMS). They cant try to dominate all endurance racing and not even have a car in the LMS like in 2006! 
So is there any news on any privateer teams?
I'm sure that if R10s are going to be sold to privateers it has already been done. Its December, only 4 months from Sebring! If there are privateers they would have the cars by now?
Any news on it?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (lappies)*

The only thing that I know was that Allan McNish tested one of the '06 cars at Sebring earlier this week. I don't know what they were testing( aside from maybe some electronic/mechanical stuff). However, expect the '07 R10 to look slightly diffenent( Wolfgang Ullrich, head of Audi Sport at Laguna Seca, said that they were looking at ways of making the car more efficient, and more of a general purpose car. Inother words, look for a high downforce spec bodywork to show up by Sebring ALMS testing in late Janurary. I may be just like the R8's, with more louvers and gurneys on it, but I don't know-the car at Sebring this week was a '06 car). 
As for privateers/LMS teams, I've heard nothing new, and no one knows the exact ALMS drivers' line up>


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (chernaudi)*

Are there any photos from the tast session at Sebring?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (lappies)*

Yes, at http://www.lmsr.net.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (chernaudi)*

I just read today that Audi will be building 3 more Audi R10s for next year. The only "privateer"( the reason why that's in quotes is that Audi's private teams are better that most factory teams), is Champion Racing( with ADT possibly coming back as primary sposor, as they had 1-2 years left on their contract). And even then, they may run under the Audi Sport North America banner again. And Audi said that they currently have no other plans for a privateer team.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (chernaudi)*

Thats great news. Champion always ran under the Audi Sport North America banner with the R8 even as far back as 2001, so seeing them next year like that wouldn't be a surprise.
So they are building 3 more R10s?? Interesting. There are already 3 R10s . Chassis 101, 102, 103.
101 - Won Sebring, but was destroyed in the Sebring test a week later. (As far as I know Audi sport repraired it and used it as a test car and show car at motor shows)
102 - The car that won Le Mans and did the ALMS Season with Pirro and Biela
103 - Replaced 101, came 3rd at Le Mans and did the rest of the ALMS season with Capello and Mcnish
So if Audi is building 3 new cars they will have six R10s
Now what will Audi do with those
At least 1 car for Champion
Probably 2 or 3 cars for Audi Sport North Americas factory team and Le Mans.
So that leaves 2 cars. 
1 will probably be used for testing.
So what about the other one?
I think they sould enter it in the LMS? 1 factory car under Audi Sport Team Joest maby? or another privateer?
What about Oreca and Audi France run a car in the LMS????
Either way Audi must get a car in the LMS!!
Any other ideas? Why would they need 6 cars???????????










_Modified by lappies at 11:58 AM 12/7/2006_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (lappies)*

Joest technical director Ralf Juttner said that LMS is unlikely, as every LMS race( except for Le Mans) has far worse attendance/television packages than the worst ALMS races. Audi is trying to sell TDI diesels in North America. Europeans already know well the virtues of diesel power. That's why it's seemingly unlikely that there will be a factory Corvette team in LMS/FIA GT. Lack of publicity/attendance means lack of exposure, lack of factory interest.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (chernaudi)*

That does make sence. I still think Audi sould try to beat pescarolo in LMS. I know Audi does at Le Mans, but the LMS is still a good idea. At least to have a privateer there.
Now I just cant wait to see Peogeot get destroyed by Audi!


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (lappies)*

Are there going to be privateer R10s or will there only be factory cars in 2007?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? (lappies)*

Doubtful. It hasn't been annonced and Champion is Audi Sport North America now.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Privateer Audi R10s????? ([email protected])*

How does this sound? 2 Factory R10s in ALMS and 1 Factory R10 in LMS?
Audi has three entries for Le Mans 24 Hours. So they could use the three R10s. They have enough endurance drivers, including the new ex Porsche drivers.
Thus Audi can beat Peogeots diesel effort in Europe and defend their ALMS title and have a 3 car team for Le Mans 2007??


----------

